# MONKEYPOX



## thirteenknots

Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox
Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox, Monkeypox

Say it till " It " scares you.

There's ONLY one way to get " It ".


----------



## thirteenknots

There's only one way to get it.....


+ = MONKEYPOX


----------



## Soccermaverick

The ignorance of this guy is amazing.. the only thing I can add…

“Everyone who ever loved you was wrong.”

Go ask dear leader for his advice… Big smile , Big Smile!!!!

"Supposing we hit the body with a tremendous, whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light, and I think you said that hasn't been checked but you're gonna test it and then I said supposing you brought the light inside the body , which you can do either through the skin or in some other way, and I think you said you're gonna test that too sounds interesting right? Then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute, and is there way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number. So it'd be interesting to check that so you're gonna have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me"


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> The ignorance of this guy is amazing.. the only thing I can add…
> 
> “Everyone who ever loved you was wrong.”
> 
> Go ask dear leader for his advice… Big smile , Big Smile!!!!
> 
> "Supposing we hit the body with a tremendous, whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light, and I think you said that hasn't been checked but you're gonna test it and then I said supposing you brought the light inside the body , which you can do either through the skin or in some other way, and I think you said you're gonna test that too sounds interesting right? Then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute, and is there way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number. So it'd be interesting to check that so you're gonna have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me"



You didn't achieve very good grades while in school thus your
low level critical thinking skills are exposed with the above post.



OR UV Disinfection During Surgery (americanairandwater.com) 

Narrow-Spectrum UV Light May Reduce Surgical Infections | Columbia University Irving Medical Center 

Ultraviolet Light Therapy: Preparation, Recovery, Care (verywellhealth.com) 

Medical Use of Ultraviolet Lights (leaf.tv) 

Ultraviolet A light effectively reduces bacteria and viruses including coronavirus - PubMed (nih.gov) 

Use of Ultraviolet Blood Irradiation Against Viral Infections - PMC (nih.gov)


----------



## thirteenknots

Soccermaverick said:


> The ignorance of this guy is amazing.. the only thing I can add…
> 
> “Everyone who ever loved you was wrong.”
> 
> Go ask dear leader for his advice… Big smile , Big Smile!!!!
> 
> "Supposing we hit the body with a tremendous, whether it's ultraviolet or just very powerful light, and I think you said that hasn't been checked but you're gonna test it and then I said supposing you brought the light inside the body , which you can do either through the skin or in some other way, and I think you said you're gonna test that too sounds interesting right? Then I see the disinfectant where it knocks it out in a minute, and is there way we can do something like that by injection inside or almost a cleaning because you see it gets in the lungs and it does a tremendous number. So it'd be interesting to check that so you're gonna have to use medical doctors, but it sounds interesting to me"




How many Jabs did you get ?

1 + 1 Booster
1 + 2 Boosters
1 + 3 Boosters

You need to be very careful about adding the " Monkeypox "
vaccine on top of your Myocarditis layer cake.

You thought you were real cute insulting my advice/warning...

Now heed this, don't add any additional jabs, just be safe and avoid
the carriers. Just some advice. Take it or leave it.


----------

